# 2-26-12 Big One that had to let go



## rsuniga (Jun 14, 2011)

Another nice day on the water haven't been out on the water in awhile with a few bad trips but found them back on top in the Luguna Madre. King Ranch shore line pays off again 13 Nice Keepers most of them between 16-18 inches but nice thick ones. Tex Piggy TTF and also the Nice Big Golden Drum was caught on TTF that i released. Dont like to keep when they are that big. Tight Lines to all. Me and cuz had a good days trip.


----------

